
Which mathematical definitions should be formalised in Lean? - emileokada
https://mathoverflow.net/questions/311071/which-mathematical-definitions-should-be-formalised-in-lean
======
emileokada
I thought this mathoverflow post might be of interest to those who mentioned
automated theorem proving in discussions on the recent post on the ABC
conjecture
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18034714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18034714)).

